# Radio to Loud ?



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Question to u all.. does it bother any of u if someone is playing a radio while fishing... was out the other day fishing at 3 creeks metro park.. inwhich i was skunked .. but anyway i had a small portable radio with me listening to some music...so after about a hour of fishing with no luck i packed up and headed home.. on way back to my car ..this guy made a smart comment about how i should keep the Bleeping Radio at home because it messed up his fishing....so me not wanting any trouble i said sorry and kept walking... Does this hold true
for any of u guys as well...does a radio/Noise really affect the fishing that much ?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

browns_jr88 said:


> Question to u all.. does it bother any of u if someone is playing a radio while fishing... was out last night fishing at 3 creeks metro park.. inwhich i was skunked .. but anyway i had a small portable radio with me listening to some music...so after about a hour of fishing with no luck i packed up and headed home.. on way back to my car ..this guy made a smart comment about how i should keep the Bleeping Radio at home because it messed up his fishing....so me not wanting any trouble i said sorry and kept walking... Does this hold true
> for any of u guys as well...does a radio/Noise really affect the fishing that much ?


I would prefer no music while fishing, but not so much that I'd be rude to a fellow fisherman. I think for a lot of folks, one of the big attractions to fishing is getting away from it all - the hustle, bustle, noise, crowds, etc. When I think fishing I never think music, just like when I'm dancing I never think jitterbug. Wait, I never dance.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I turn on my satellite radio on my phone when i go but I leave it turned down pretty low


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike iconelli was saying in a clip on shakey head fishing that you can make al the noise you want above the water as you have probly seen him do when he catches a bass..but he gave a stern warrning about no noise beow the water line.... oh by the way buy some ear phones b4 you get punched in the face...lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

My portable radio is a fixture in my tackle box. How could a night on the causeway get any better then slamming slabs, kicking back, and listening to the tribe whoop up on somebody. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have no clue if it impacts fishing, but agree with sbreech... I like the quite and solitude of fishing. Whether or not it annoyed me would depend on volume and the type of music being played.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I would prefer not to have the music but I also don't try to give the fish any reason to go far from me as possible either.

Next time your out fishing mute the radio and walk around the area till you see some fish close to you in the water, them turn your radio back on and watch what happens.

I was fishing Wednesday night and was about to leave. Some guy pulled in with his van, left the side door to his van open and was playing an old van halen cd. We were directly across from one another. Wasn't to awfully loud but I did notice fish swimming from out in the middle toward me.

So, no I don't mind if you play your music low, but of you don't catch much, if anything, I'll give you one guess why. 

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

sbreech said:


> When I think fishing I never think music, just like when I'm dancing I never think jitterbug. Wait, I never dance.


 bwa ha ha ha ha! I hope you meant to do that. I needed a good laugh!

Mr. A


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> bwa ha ha ha ha! I hope you meant to do that. I needed a good laugh!
> 
> Mr. A


I play my radio in the boat while fishing all the time.
It's a fish attractant.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sure it bothers the other fisherman much more than the fish. But then again if it's bothering me then either I'm too close to you, or your radio is too loud.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Doesn't bother me at all. I fish with a radio a lot especially in a boat. Wading not so much. Sometimes nothing will turn the crappie on like a little Jamey Johnson.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Sound travels much better over the water since there is not anything to deflect it, so it can be louder than you would imagine at a greater distance when on a boat.

Myself, I prefer the peace and quiet of nature or banter between people i'm floating with. I don't think the fish care, I've caught fish mere yards from a payloader dumping gravel in the water, music wouldn't even be a blip on their radar.


----------



## Beave82 (Apr 6, 2006)

I believe it all depends on the situation. I think fish that are not used to humane presence would be more sensitive to sounds above water. My buddy and I always joke when trolling Indian for saugeye that by having the radio on the fish will think we are just another pleasure boater. We also firmly believe they like country music. Of course with an outboard running three or four foot over their heads, the radio probably doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I troll indian with the radio on but it's not too blaring loud.I would say it doesn't hurt the bite there. Noise from boat traffic and prop wash's kinda turns the saugeye on. 

The dude probably had a bad day and wanted to blame anybody for his lack of fishing skills.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Skycruiser - Tim to me - played tunes on his iPhone all the time. Never bothered me, but like Mr. A said, I don't deliberately give fish a reason to swim the other way. I even go so far as to wear muted clothing when I fish...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

You want to listen to the radio while you fish, go for it. I fish with a guy who brings his radio. We are fishing for inner peace and relaxation. We are fishing to have a good time. He is considerate of other people and does not keep the radio loud.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

We were jamming today in the yak's, fish don't care, between two of us we got over fifty smallmouth's, nothing under 13"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I will play my phone at a low volume sometimes when it gets slow and sports are nice. I've found the fish like Led Zeppelin though. Most of the time I go for the quietness even with another person, you can sit there for hours and barley say a word to each other.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I listen to pandora on my phone while fishing, I don't think its a big deal. However I have experienced in back coves or while fishing brush for crappie it can make a difference because it is so quiet in the surrounding areas. Those are unique situations where you are fishing right next to the boat though.


----------



## Captain T (Apr 13, 2005)

I always take my MP3 player and play it over the boats radio. i do keep the volume low, Many times i'm catching fish and there is noise from other boats passing or car traffic from near by roadways and we seem to do just fine. P.S. the fish only like classic rock! otherwise its just a bunch of noise.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think it has any effect on the fish and I don't think the guy that complained was thinking that either.

If he was there first, I understand him complaining.


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I play music all the time, in fact just installed a radio and speakers in my 14 ft Jon boat. Have not noticed a difference except when I catfish. They seem to like pantera. The only time that I turn the radio up is when I feel a boat is drifting to close, this seems to piss people off enough thy they get out of my area. I only do this when I am anchored as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we listen to classic rock alot of the time. i,ve never noticed a difference in the fishing one way or the other.
sherman


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Like a handful had said already, it just depends on how loud and what type of music is playing. Low volume I really don't care and most music i dont care, however, I personally cant stand listening to music that is singing about breaking the law, putting down women, or cussing every other word. I am perfectly fine with the peace and solitude. Birds chirping and fishing jumping on top of the water is music to my ears. . I would venture to say most people shore fishing prefer the quit, but that is just an opinion. Or it could just be the fact their hands are already full and they just can't carry something like a radio. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have never been much of a music person, I always said the only reason for music is to dance and the only reason to dance was to meet women, I will skip the next part. If Mark Levin was on talk radio I would probably listen but I would use headphones so I didn't bother anyone else. I doubt it matters much but why take the chance, when I hunt I carry my phone but always turn it off, fishing I leave it on. I am not sure how I survivied, never had a car seat, never had a bicycle helmet, only one phone in the house, one B&W TV with only three stations and no remote, no AC so I was outside most of the summer. That was a wonderful time.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wonder if music in a boat would actually draw fish towards the boat because of the vibration. I have fished on the river during the summer with the cabrewers going by with their radios blasting and the fish don't seem to care. I think they are used to the drunk idiots. I wouldn't be too happy though if I was set up on the bank and someone came down next to me with their radio going and started fishing.


----------



## Livebait (Aug 25, 2010)

Meh, I just don't care enough to be rude to someone like that. If they were blasting music and hooting and hollering it would be one thing, but a little am/fm radio played at a respectful volume is fine by me. But you can always do the one earbud thing just in case.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nah, don't bother me. In fact, we have the boat radio on 96.3 so we can play name that tune when a classic rock song comes on. Sometimes you forget that your playing (like if you're catching a fish) and your buddy beats you to it. We enjoy it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bothers me more when big boats think they need to show off their power and see how much wake they can cause.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

If its too loud your too old


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I fart in my kayak all the time. Wonder if that scares the fish.


----------

